# Laptop volume control not working



## The Triggerer (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a Dell Latitude (don't know exact model), 850 MHz.

The key combinations to increase and decrease volume are Fn + Page Up and Fn + Page Down respectively for this laptop, but they do not work, along with mute (Fn + End). I tried other Fn combinations such as brightness, contrast, eject CD, etc. and they work.

What could be the problem? Thanks.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I have encountered similar problems with my Inspiron 2650... I've noticed that at times I have to click in the notification area (by the clock) and then I could use the key combination (fn+page up/dn etc). Don't know why, but it just does that from time to time.

Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------



## The Triggerer (Dec 1, 2002)

Without the updated BIOS that I downloaded, the method you described there would not have worked. Along with DellTouch, it seems I can use the function key combos now!


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I'm glad that you were able to find the solution.


----------

